# Mitfahrerin für Techniktraining in Fleckl (Fichtelgebirge) gesucht!



## _Melanie_ (3. Juni 2013)

Halli Hallo

ich suche eine Mitfahrerin für ein Fahrtechniktraining in Fleckl (Fichtelgebirge). Das ganze geht übers Wochenende 10-11.08.13, war da schon mal Biken und fand es echt klasse! Von meinen Mädels ist leider keine so wirklich Bikebegeistert, daher fahre ich sonst immer mit meinem Freund, würde aber gern mal was unter Mädels machen. Ich bin auch noch kein Profi (daher auch das Techniktraining)! Ich würde wie auf der Internetseite (geb ich euch auf Anfrage,zwecks Werbung) angegeben mit der Stufe 2 beginnen und falls es gut läuft kann man laut Beschreibung inherhalb der Kurse wechseln. Also wer Lust und Zeit hat kann mich ja mal anschreiben! Also bis dahin


----------



## Sansarah (6. Juni 2013)

Ohja, das Fichtelgebirge, und vorallem der Ochsenkopf sind einen Besuch wert 
Kann ich euch nur empfehlen, euch Melanie anzuschließen.
Als Fahrtechniklehrer empfehle ich euch Chris, er kennt sich bestens mit den Nöten und Ängsten von Frauen aus und ist einfach super sympathisch.
Ich selber bin dort jetzt schon fast zuhause und komme aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus 

Mal ein paar Infos:

http://www.bullheadhouse.de/

und für Facebook-Nutzer:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikepark-Ochsenkopf/227051873988999?ref=ts&fref=ts

und ein aktuelles Video  

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/28830


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (9. Juni 2013)

Ich kann mich da Sansarah nur anschliessen.
Top Lokation und Chris als Coach nur zu empfehlen, hatte bereits mehrmals das Vergnügen und werde seine Coachingkünste auch wieder in Anspruch nehmen .

@ Sansarah, ich hoff wir biken bald mal "wieder" zusammen


----------



## HiFi XS (12. August 2013)

Ist jemanden am OKO am kommenden WE? Ich suche Tourenfahrerinnen oder Fahrer, die gern mal ein paar Höhenmeter mit mir sammeln, bevor wir bergab runter fahren.  Ich fahre am Freitag schon an - bin erstmals mit in einer Gruppe unterwegs, die nur mit dem Lift berghoch fahren werden. Da das Ladies Treffen in 3 Wochen ist, möchte ich aber die Berge dort auch hochfahren! 

Bitte meldet euch hier oder per PN!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (12. August 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ist jemanden am OKO am kommenden WE? Ich suche Tourenfahrerinnen oder Fahrer, die gern mal ein paar Höhenmeter mit mir sammeln, bevor wir bergab runter fahren.  Ich fahre am Freitag schon an - bin erstmals mit in einer Gruppe unterwegs, die nur mit dem Lift berghoch fahren werden. Da das Ladies Treffen in 3 Wochen ist, möchte ich aber die Berge dort auch hochfahren!
> 
> Bitte meldet euch hier oder per PN!



Welches Ladys Treffen? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## HiFi XS (12. August 2013)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> Welches Ladys Treffen? Hab ich was verpasst?



Oh sorry. Damit meinte ich das Ladies Teffen 2013/Pfalz!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10439667#post10439667


----------

